# Attribute parsen



## Meilhaus (31. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich einen String (name="Bert" alter="44" wohnort="Düsseldorf") parsen, so dass ich
je ein Paar (z. B. Name und Bert) erhalte?

Gibt es da etwas Fertiges, oder muss ich mit dem String Tokenizer ran?

Viele Grüße,

Meilhaus


----------



## pat2004 (2. Sep 2007)

du musst den StringBuffer verwenden und dann .substring(int x, int y)

int x = anfangsziffer
int y = endziffer des teilstrings


----------



## tfa (2. Sep 2007)

Verwende Reguläre Ausdrücke (RegEx)


----------



## mikachu (3. Sep 2007)

wenn der string immer so aufgebaut ist, dann mit *String#split()*


----------



## Guest (3. Sep 2007)

Ich danke euch. Hab's hinbekommen


----------



## André Uhres (3. Sep 2007)

> XML und Co. Attribute parsen


Für XML Fans  :bae:

```
package xml;
/*
 * ParseXMLString.java
 */
import java.io.*;
import javax.xml.parsers.*;
import org.w3c.dom.*;
import org.xml.sax.*;
public class ParseXMLString {
    public ParseXMLString(){
        String str = "name=\"Bert\" alter=\"44\" wohnort=\"Düsseldorf\"";
        try {
            DocumentBuilder builder = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance().newDocumentBuilder();
            InputSource source = new InputSource(new StringReader("<String "+str+"></String>"));
            Element element = (Element) builder.parse(source).getElementsByTagName("String").item(0);
            NamedNodeMap map = element.getAttributes();
            for (int i = 0; i < map.getLength(); i++) 
                System.out.println(map.item(i).getNodeName() + ": " + map.item(i).getNodeValue());
        } catch (Exception e) {e.printStackTrace();}
    }
    public static void main(final String arg[]) {new ParseXMLString();}
}
```


----------



## Meilhaus (6. Sep 2007)

Hey André,

coole Möglichkeit... Viele Wege führen nach Rom


----------

